# D600 at ISO 6000, yes 6000!



## frommrstomommy (Jun 29, 2013)

I decided to take some pics in our very poorly lit living room just now to test the ISO waters on this bad boy as I've not done that yet.. and WOW. All I did to this image was bring up the exposure a bit and convert to jpg. I am blown away by this. My D3000 would have looked worse at ISO 800 I think. lol Very much in love with this camera. That is all.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 29, 2013)

NICE!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2013)

Very impressive results for such a high ISO.Believe it or not I get clean images at 2500 ISO on my D3100. I could see a D600 going up to crazy ISO numbers and your picture shows it.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 29, 2013)

another.. dont mind the hot mess that is our living room lol we have to stack things high to keep them out of child reach haha


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2013)

You were at ISO 6400, not 6000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The second one is at ISO 4000.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> You were at ISO 6400, not 6000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tomato potato! you can't rain on my iso parade.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Since ISO 6400 can gives good image quality on higher end dslr, then there is no point to use flash.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2013)

Twenty-first century Nikon full-frame d-slr technology. Pretty cool beans.

(That boy needs a new necklace.)


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 30, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Since ISO 6400 can gives good image quality on higher end dslr, then there is no point to use flash.



I don't know if this was a joke or not.  Lol


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Twenty-first century Nikon full-frame d-slr technology. Pretty cool beans.
> 
> (That boy needs a new necklace.)



What's wrong with my Lil guys necklace?  Lol its an amber teething necklace. For pain relief and cuteness.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 30, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Since ISO 6400 can gives good image quality on higher end dslr, then there is no point to use flash.
> ...


No seriously, my DSLR can't do that!


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 30, 2013)

My daughter uses those teething necklaces and bracelets ... My wife swears by them lol ...Hip mom trends are trendy


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks good, I will have to try that with my E-M5.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 30, 2013)

Psh my iPhone can do that!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2013)

I wanted to do a similar shot as the first but my wife said "no way, I have not even combed my hair yet".

So here is ISO 6400 with my E-M5, f2.8, 1/15s focused on the taller lens @ centre.  Shot raw & converted to jpeg & re sized for the web without any processing @ all.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > You were at ISO 6400, not 6000.
> ...




Not seeding the clouds with silver iodide prior to your sensor street procession, sweetie.  Just pointing out a minor technical error.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 30, 2013)

What is the advantage of high ISOs again? I'm considering a D600 but I'm really more interested in the full frame feature vs a crop camera. So not sure about high ISOs. 

Here is a High ISO shot from my D7100 (sorry I was too lazy to stand up for a better angle and only shot with a small lamp in the back ground...all blinds are closed, so very low lighting conditions). 

Shot in Jpeg and uploaded directly to photobucket with zero editing. 

ISO 6400
S/60
F2.8


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> What is the advantage of high ISOs again? ...



No flash or other auxilliary light needed.

Ability to get the aperture or shutter speed desired.

For instance:







ISO 800. You'd never get the ball stopped shooting at ISO 100.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > What is the advantage of high ISOs again? ...
> ...




So if I would like more shutter time in low lighting conditions, I can increase my ISO to help?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> So if I would like more shutter time in low lighting conditions, I can increase my ISO to help?



Well, technically, if you want _less_ shutter time. IE., you want a 'faster' shutter speed.

On the down-side, a higher ISO will create more noise in the image.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > So if I would like more shutter time in low lighting conditions, I can increase my ISO to help?
> ...



Ya, I've been trying to shoot everything around ISO 200 to help reduce noise...unless shooting moving subjects.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, I was testing and needed my SS up to at least 160 (which is the SS on that first shot of my son).. I'm shooting a homecoming for a friend soon and its likely going to be in the airport at night and the ceilings are too high to bounce flash and the lighting conditions I believe are about equivalent of my living room if I remember correctly.. lol dimly lit. I don't mind a lil grain as long as I can keep the subjects blur free and chances are I can do some noise reduction in post if that's as bad as I'll be working with to tone it some even.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > So if I would like more shutter time in low lighting conditions, I can increase my ISO to help?
> ...



Even with ISO 6400, this is very impression, my T3i looks crap at that hi ISO.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2013)

I Leave my ISO auto it goes where it goes.I shoot raw any ways so If I have to de-noise and sharpen latter so be it.If I was looking for poster prints then i would rethink my ISO.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 30, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Since ISO 6400 can gives good image quality on higher end dslr, then there is no point to use flash.




:banghead:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 30, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> What is the advantage of high ISOs again? I'm considering a D600 but I'm really more interested in the full frame feature vs a crop camera. So not sure about high ISOs.
> 
> Here is a High ISO shot from my D7100 (sorry I was too lazy to stand up for a better angle and only shot with a small lamp in the back ground...all blinds are closed, so very low lighting conditions).
> 
> ...



So you can take crap photos in crap light pretty pointless


----------



## gsgary (Jun 30, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Yeah, I was testing and needed my SS up to at least 160 (which is the SS on that first shot of my son).. I'm shooting a homecoming for a friend soon and its likely going to be in the airport at night and the ceilings are too high to bounce flash and the lighting conditions I believe are about equivalent of my living room if I remember correctly.. lol dimly lit. I don't mind a lil grain as long as I can keep the subjects blur free and chances are I can do some noise reduction in post if that's as bad as I'll be working with to tone it some even.



You get grain shooting film


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > What is the advantage of high ISOs again? I'm considering a D600 but I'm really more interested in the full frame feature vs a crop camera. So not sure about high ISOs.
> ...



Unless you're a photojounalist. Then it's pretty important.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 30, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Unless you're a photojounalist. Then it's pretty important.



With a hobby camera


----------

